# NUST NET 2!



## DR.CURIOUS (Sep 8, 2014)

is it true that nust net 2 is easier than net 3? should i prefer net 2 to net 3 just caz of this reason!


----------



## OmerFaruq (Sep 6, 2014)

Go for NET 3 it's one of the way to make business it's pretty useless since normally students have not enough preparation for entry test and they score 150 max and 175+ score are required


----------



## abdul.ar721 (Jul 19, 2014)

Yw u r right


----------



## abdul.ar721 (Jul 19, 2014)

Omer what was ur aggregate?


----------



## OmerFaruq (Sep 6, 2014)

IN nust?


----------



## abdul.ar721 (Jul 19, 2014)

Yes in nust


----------



## Maryammed (Jan 30, 2015)

Hello All! I currently reside in the U.S finishing up 2nd semester of High School! I want to fulfill my MBBS at Aku or Bahria! I will continue my schooling pakistan next year, is HSC or A levels better for this? 

My hs gpa is currently ok but not the best. Anyone want to help me out? Is it true you can apply to IBCC for pre humanities and still be able to apply for med school!? 

Thanks


----------



## OmerFaruq (Sep 6, 2014)

148 marks 735 merit position


----------



## abdul.ar721 (Jul 19, 2014)

Nice


----------



## OmerFaruq (Sep 6, 2014)

what was your position?


----------



## abdul.ar721 (Jul 19, 2014)

Umer Talk to me on whatsapp +923038853704


----------



## OmerFaruq (Sep 6, 2014)

I dont have it


----------



## abdul.ar721 (Jul 19, 2014)

Facebook id??


----------



## OmerFaruq (Sep 6, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/MuhammadUmerfaruk


----------

